# Lost a yellow lab today :(



## Guest (Jun 25, 2008)

Well I woke up this morning and found out that I lost a yellow lab.  My first instinct was to test the water and then do a water change. 
My readings: Ammonia < 0ppm
Nitrites < 0ppm
Nitrates < 10ppm

I do weekly water changes, have coral substrate (to keep ph higher), and the rest of the fish seem fine. I mean no white spots, they eat, nothing obvious that could have killed the yellow lab. 

The only thing I can think of is my CAE. I know they are horrible when larger, but someone bought it for me and I can't part with it. I really don't like the CAE, but the pet owner in me doesn't want to get rid of it. I do have a 30 gallon tall that I can put it in by itself, but I have to get another filter for it first....

Possibly bullying by other cichlids??

Any other ideas of what it could possibly be????


----------



## mykidsmom (Mar 5, 2008)

*Sorry about your Lab!*

:sad: How long have you had the Lab? How large was it? If it was bullying, I would think you'd have noticed the increased activity in the tank, but maybe not. Did you have a lot of cover in the tank? I don't think overstocking is an issue, at all, but Labidochromis Cerulaeus (sp?) are not the most aggressive of the cichlids, in fact, they can be fairly timid. My questions are 1. How long did you have him? 2. How big was he? 3. How big are the other fish in the tank? (thinking it could have been bullying, but you'd have noticed the activity, I think - but Labs and Acei will try to cross breed from time to time, so it could have been an over-amorous suiter!) 4. What do you feed them? (thinking it might have been something like malawi bloat or constipation)


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2008)

Well I use to have two yellow labs, I assumed both were male because I have an all male tank (or at least trying to have an all male tank).... It looked like a male, but hey you never know. 
The biggest fish in the tank is the OB Pea0ck about 4 inches head to tail... the rest are about 2-3 inches. I have had all the cichlids, besides the acei and red peac0ck, for about 7 months. I had to check my posts to remember when I got them.

I feed them Omega One Cichlid Flakes and TetraCichlid cichlid sticks (i started to give them that one because they were getting larger.)

I have one large rock in the middle, two ships which they used as caves, and numerous rocks throughout the tank varying in size....


----------



## Eraserhead (Feb 1, 2007)

That sucks. The causes of death of the last couple fish I have lost have been pretty easy to determine, considering their throats were ripped out and their eyes were missing. They're mean fish. I had a yellow lab get its head nipped down to the skull about a year ago.





adpierin11 said:


> Well I use to have two yellow labs, I assumed both were male because I have an all male tank (or at least trying to have an all male tank).... It looked like a male, but hey you never know.
> The biggest fish in the tank is the OB Pea0ck about 4 inches head to tail... the rest are about 2-3 inches. I have had all the cichlids, besides the acei and red peac0ck, for about 7 months. I had to check my posts to remember when I got them.
> 
> I feed them Omega One Cichlid Flakes and TetraCichlid cichlid sticks (i started to give them that one because they were getting larger.)
> ...


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2008)

Eraserhead said:


> considering their throats were ripped out and their eyes were missing. They're mean fish.


Well his eyes were missing and he had been picked at, but since the two yellows hid a lot more than the rest he could have been dead for about 10hrs because I only noticed him when I got up in the morning. 
So they could have pecked at him through the night, that's why I am a bit unsure....

Yeah it does suck especially when I have been working so hard on this tank making sure I do regular water changes and really looking after the fish.


----------

